# Exwick middle school,Exeter,Devon



## DARREN138 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello all,this is my first post so I hope you all find it interesting. These shots were taken only a few days before the school was demolished,so these are the last ever.]
 



[/url]



[/url]/]



[/url] 





[/url]



[/url]






[/url]



[/url]


----------



## maximus (Jul 17, 2011)

Great first post!..well done mate 

Doesn't look that old though....are they building another school on the site or putting more rabbit hutches on there???


----------



## DARREN138 (Jul 17, 2011)

It is not actually that old.It was built in 1978 and knocked down the end of last year along with the junior school just up the road(which I also have photos of,built in the 60's) There has been a new school built,but not on either of the old sites so they are both just empty ground at the moment.


----------

